# Wiring Diagram Jinma Tractors 18~28 HP With Standard Gauges



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)




----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for finding and posting that!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I received a note from a guy looking for an old post (December 2017) with this wiring diagram. Actually it was your reply pogobill. Do you remember it? Thought it might be useful to other Jinma owners, so I reposted it..


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

The older I get, the worst thing for me about wiring diagrams, is I have to hit the "+" icon about 1/2 dozen times and that's using a 32" TV as a monitor. My favorite is when they are in Black&White. 

Seems to make about as much sense as putting child safety caps on medicine bottles for senior citizens where you have to line up two arrows when you can't even find your glasses at 2AM. Can't tell you the number of times I've taken a meat tenderizing hammer to a pill bottle and put the remaining contents in a zip-loc bag.


----------

